# MK L3 limbs



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

I had the earlier Winex limbs which everyone I've spoken with says it's better than the latest version, for a limb to be on the market so long indicates just how good and popular it is. I'm shooting the MK1440 now which is impressively smooth and stable to shoot, W&W limbs I've tried Winex and Pro-Accent had a more dynamic snappier feel. Both are excellent products.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

fwt1712 said:


> have seen MK have produced a new limb the L3, which is priced between the inpers and their other top end limbs.


Interesting. Any info on these new limbs online?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I know nothing about the L3 limbs.

Chris


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

MK just posted some pics on facebook from their new catalog that show the L3 limb:

https://scontent-sjc3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=6943193a42ec703b4509b8a8b368dc06&oe=5AEA1CA0


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Chris - it looks like the new L3 limbs are becoming available now. Any more info? How do they compare to the new L2?

Thanks,
-Greg


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

wiatrog said:


> Chris - it looks like the new L3 limbs are becoming available now. Any more info? How do they compare to the new L2?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Greg


the L3 limbs are a step up from the Inpers. This is the limb that most of the school kids in South Korea have gone to if they shoot MK limbs. 

I have sold one set to a guy on AT. He said he was going to post up a review but i have not seen anything by him about the limbs. I emailed him and asked if he would post in the thread and give his opinion on the limbs. 


Chris


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Are these limbs still in production? This conversation is two years old
Nick


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Nick728 said:


> Are these limbs still in production? This conversation is two years old
> Nick


the L3 limbs and L2 limbs are currently in production and are current limbs. The Inpers have been discontinued. 

Chris


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a set of MK L3 limbs, Mediums, 34 Lbs. on a 25 inch handle. My draw length is 29 3/4, from the throat of the nock to the center of the plunger. Weight on fingers at the clicker is 40 lbs. I special ordered this set from fellow AT member Chris Hill. Arrow type are Victory VAP V1 600 Spine, with Victory 90-110 Grain points, adjusted to 100 Grains. Shooting Yellow original Spin Wings, 1 3/4 placed about 1 inch forward of the throat of the knock. I followed Chris’s recommended recurve tuning procedures. The bare shafts are flying perfectly straight out to 50 yards and hit nearly the same point as fletched shafts. 

MK L3 Limb opinion, 

Shipping and storage, limbs arrived promptly several weeks earlier than expected! The limbs where double boxed and factory sealed. They arrive in high quality MK Korea limb fabric covers, with Velcro to secure them. They accept PayPal. 

Fit and Finish, the limbs upon close inspection are absolutely pristine. The clear coat and the graphics are super nice, the pride of craftsmanship is immediately apparent. So nice looking, my wife even approved, which is always helpful for future archery budget considerations. The limbs have a limb string alignment pattern on the face of the limbs towards the string, which is helpful when first setting up your bow. Not to replace alignment blocks, but very nice innovation for initial setup. 

Performance and stability, These limbs are fast and stable, there is very little vibration. My Inper limbs had a slight vibration to them, which was solved with Limb Savers. The L3 limbs do not require vibration dampening in my opinion. With medium limbs and a nearly 30 inch draw, limb stacking can be a concern. Absolutely no limb stacking. The draw curve feels very smooth and linear from initial draw to clicker activation.

Final thoughts, These limbs are very forgiving, practice at 70 meters reveals a limbs true character in my opinion. If I give these limbs a reasonably good shot it rewards with a arrow in the gold area, if my shot sequence or timing is a little off or a lot ...it will still generally hang on to the red. If your looking for a high end limb with a moderate price, I would definitely take a look at the MK L3.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim Colgate said:


> I have a set of MK L3 limbs, Mediums, 34 Lbs. on a 25 inch handle. My draw length is 29 3/4, from the throat of the nock to the center of the plunger. Weight on fingers at the clicker is 40 lbs. I special ordered this set from fellow AT member Chris Hill. Arrow type are Victory VAP V1 600 Spine, with Victory 90-110 Grain points, adjusted to 100 Grains. Shooting Yellow original Spin Wings, 1 3/4 placed about 1 inch forward of the throat of the knock. I followed Chris’s recommended recurve tuning procedures. The bare shafts are flying perfectly straight out to 50 yards and hit nearly the same point as fletched shafts.
> 
> MK L3 Limb opinion,
> 
> ...


I'd love to get a look at them. Are you going to be at the State Championship this weekend in Wheaton?


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

I would be happy to show you the limbs, I will be at state this year. More than welcome to shoot them, if we have a opportunity.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you for your input, Chris and Jim!

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niely (Nov 9, 2017)

Jim Colgate said:


> I have a set of MK L3 limbs, Mediums, 34 Lbs. on a 25 inch handle. My draw length is 29 3/4, from the throat of the nock to the center of the plunger. Weight on fingers at the clicker is 40 lbs. I special ordered this set from fellow AT member Chris Hill. Arrow type are Victory VAP V1 600 Spine, with Victory 90-110 Grain points, adjusted to 100 Grains. Shooting Yellow original Spin Wings, 1 3/4 placed about 1 inch forward of the throat of the knock. I followed Chris’s recommended recurve tuning procedures. The bare shafts are flying perfectly straight out to 50 yards and hit nearly the same point as fletched shafts.
> 
> MK L3 Limb opinion,
> 
> ...


----------



## Niely (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Jim, how does MK Korea L3 compare to Uukha EX1 Evo2 limbs? Thanks


----------



## Blue Moose (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd like to know more about these myself.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Blue Moose said:


> I'd like to know more about these myself.


The L3 limbs are an intermediate limb. The L3 limbs are It is a great limb for the price and many school age kids in the Korean system are now using the L3 limbs. 

Chris


----------

